# too much dechlorinator?



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

Is it possible to use too much dechlorinator?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Depending on the brand, yes, you can overdose and its bad to do so. That's why I only use Prime, you can't overdose it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It depends on the product, mostly you just waste money by overdosing but just about everything has a toxic level. Prime says you can use 4X the dose safely.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

I only ask becuse I've always been worried about clorine getting into the tank and destroying the biologica filtration. I tent to use about 2 or 3 times the dosage for no other reason then becuase I'm parinoid, but perhaps I should rethink that strategy.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

Heres another question that maybe I should start a new thread with.. 

What do you think is the best declorinator? I hear some people talk about Prime, but I usualy just use the cheap stuff you find at Petsmart.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I will only use Prime in my tanks. As I indicated in my other message, it can't be overdosed, even at higher than the 5x dosage. It also detoxifies without removing the ammonia and nitrites, so they are still available for the biological filter, and when calculated on a per-use basis, it came out much cheaper than any of the others available to me. I buy mine online from either Drs. Foster & Smith or Big Als, so its *much* cheaper than at the LFS/LPS. Oh, and it doesn't cause my tank to make a ton of bubbles like other declors can, and doesn't add a ton of stress coat that mucks up the water.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If your paranoid, you can buy a chlorine test kit. I know a lot of serious hobbyist that use the cheapest dechlor they can find, but for new hobbyists I always recommend Prime. Its a lifesaver during initial cycling. Most people who claim to have cycled their tank with no losses and nothing but dechlor really used Prime or Amquel Plus to keep the nitrite spike from killing their fish. I also like the dosing with Prime it comes with a eye dropper and .5 mL does a whole bucket (I must confess to habitually doubling the dose though)


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey, heres a question.. 

I just went out and got a big bottle of Prime. I noticed however that it de-toxifies ammonia, does anyone know exactly what that means? I have a lot of plants, and I'm wondering if prime will starve them of the amonia they need for food


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

It detoxifies it so its not deadly to the fish, but does not remove it so its still available for the biological filter. My understanding is it converts it to a less deadly form.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

It also smells like rotten eggs_! _


----------

